# New Snow Goose Hunting Video



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

2013 Fall North Dakota Snowgoose Shoot, 2 guys 100 birds.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it just me or is the link blocked for anyone else?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

worked for me.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Didn't work for me either


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

For the ones its not working for, are you guys on computers, or devices(iphones, ipads,)?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Great footage! Those are some familiar songs there. Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm on my droid. That must be why


----------

